# Vanilla



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

:help: 


Is there a way to make vanilla scented soap without using FOs?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Vanilla Essential oil. Super expensive, tough!


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Bummer. But, thanks for the answer! 

I made my first batch of soap with FO vanilla and it smells SO good! Did NOT expect it to turn my soap dark brown over the course of two days, though!!! 

:shrug:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Vanilla FO and any FO blend that would contain vanilla will turn your soap various shades of tan to brown. Personally, I like the rustic looks to the soap, but many people would prefer white soap, so that their swirls can be seen better.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Charleen!

I did not know that, or I wouldnt have tried to make swirls in the soap! 
DUH.
But, it smells great, and I actually kinda like the rustic look now that I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Ark said:


> Thanks Charleen!
> 
> I did not know that, or I wouldnt have tried to make swirls in the soap!
> DUH.
> But, it smells great, and I actually kinda like the rustic look now that I have gotten used to it.


You can make swirls, but they're just a little trickier. Make your soap but don't add the FO. When it's at thin trace, remove a portion of the soap and add your FO to just that portion. Pour your unscented soap into your mold, then pour the scented portion into the mold and use a chop stick or whatever tool you like to swirl it in. Depending on the FO, the discoloring might bleed into the unscented soap.

Reverse swirls can also be done. Do just the opposite of what I wrote above. Add your discoloring FO to the base soap and leave the swirling portion uncolored or add titanium dioxide to it.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know if this would work for using it to make soaps....

But one way to have vanilla scent is to get a few vanilla beans and chop it to bits & pieces and then put it in a carrier oil, particularly ones that are odorless. 

Close it good and put it away in a cool dark place and leave for a month. Longer is better. Shake. When you open it - ohhhh, beautiful aroma! :0)

I haven't yet tried it - someone mentioned it - but I plan to once I know where to get those vanilla beans! 

Yvonne


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have been using a powdered real vanilla that I got at the Amish store. It is very strong and you use very little to scent a whole batch (25 bars). The cost was like $3-4 for a small container (1/2 cup) but I still have 3/4th of it left after using it in 5-6 batches and some cooking! Still turns your soap brown or tan but has a long lasting scent!

jr05


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

